# Remember My Post From Aug 5, 2022 ......Now LOOK At This !!!



## thirteenknots

10-Year-Old Boy Died of Cardiac Arrest 7 Days After Moderna Shot, VAERS Data Show • Children's Health Defense (childrenshealthdefense.org) 

*It is getting exponentially worse with each passing week.

DO YOUR DUE DILIGENCE.......

THEY ARE YOUR CHILDREN !!!!

NOT THE SCHOOLS.
NOT THE STATES.
NOT THE GOVERNMENTS.

YOU ARE THE PARENT !*


----------



## fourteenknots

As you all remember, on October 27, 2020 I posted my first warning here that the libtards in the fake news would push to vax everyone once a COVID cure was made.  

I was right. Hundreds of you have since asked, “Mr. thirteenknots Sir, why are you so wise ?”  

Bleach. Injected into my brain. Any questions ?


----------



## thirteenknots

Innate immune suppression by SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccinations: The role of G-quadruplexes, exosomes, and MicroRNAs - ScienceDirect 


You cannot dispute the TRUTH.

Everyone watch your loved ones who received a Covid-19 shot.


----------

